# having big problems since partner died



## pat.alan (Sep 23, 2013)

12 years ago my partner and myself bought a 2 bed room duplex in Torremolinos, we spent every winter in hour spanish home with our 2 dogs.Tragically and very suddenly Alan collapsed and died in front on me on November 1st last year.We both had spanish residencia and an english will leaving all assets to each other

i remained in Spain with 2 dogs until February this year the came back to England to sort our affairs out here

now i am having huge problems with inheritance tax in Spain as i was not married, i had the will stamped as i was asked and then got probate in England.Now they have suddenly put the water rates in Spain up from 40euros to 90 euros even though i am not in Spain>the say this is because Alan is no longer a resident and won't let my be on the account instead. I am overpowered by all this and thinking seriously of walking away and leaving the house to the spanish governement


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pat.alan said:


> 12 years ago my partner and myself bought a 2 bed room duplex in Torremolinos, we spent every winter in hour spanish home with our 2 dogs.Tragically and very suddenly Alan collapsed and died in front on me on November 1st last year.We both had spanish residencia and an english will leaving all assets to each other
> 
> i remained in Spain with 2 dogs until February this year the came back to England to sort our affairs out here
> 
> now i am having huge problems with inheritance tax in Spain as i was not married, i had the will stamped as i was asked and then got probate in England.Now they have suddenly put the water rates in Spain up from 40euros to 90 euros even though i am not in Spain>the say this is because Alan is no longer a resident and won't let my be on the account instead. I am overpowered by all this and thinking seriously of walking away and leaving the house to the spanish governement


Hello Pat,
It sounds as if you overwhelmed with the circumstances...
Have you approached a Spanish lawyer or gestor who could take care of this paperwork?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Worth a word with the UK Consul.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If your on facebook have a look at this site Myra is a great help at sorting things out 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/citizensinspain/ if not her web site is 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/citizensinspain/


----------



## pat.alan (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks for replying people, i have applied to join Myra's group.I tried the British Consul when Alan died but they said they usually just deal with holiday makers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pat.alan said:


> thanks for replying people, i have applied to join Myra's group*.I tried the British Consul* when Alan died but they said they usually just deal with holiday makers


I've lived here nearly 10 years & needed some advice recently & found them very helpful

they can't actually DO anything, but they can advise & help you find an English-speaking lawyer here should you need one


----------

